# Finally own a boat! (C&C 24)



## ceddavis (Sep 27, 2009)

After more years then I care to count, I finally "found" a nice sailboat, Ariel, a C&C 24 in need of a little love. Ariel is now in Rye, NY, but will be moved down to the Delaware and eventually on to the northern Chesapeake.

I have a few questions for some one with experience on C&C's:

1. Bilges - There is a manual bilge pump in the starboard rear cockpit. It draws from the front bottom on the bilge. However, it leaves approximately 2~3 inches of water. That wouldn't be a huge problem, except that it seems to fill up in just a few days. The source is not apparent.
a. Have others had this issue? Any suggestions for locating / fixing the leak?
b. Has anyone found a bilge pump configuration which removes most of the waters? 

2. Gel coat cracking - There is a fair amount of gel coat cracking, although it appears mainly cosmetic. Is there any way to repair / improve the surface? (with out spending $$$$$$) 

3. Ventilation. - The boat is "stock", with out any vents, which means it get pretty stuffy inside. What are people's recommendations?. 


Any and all comments and suggestions welcome,

Chuck


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Congratulations on your new old boat. Welcome to maintenance. I think you can grind and recoat gelcoat, though I've never owned a glass boat. You could also paint her. Find out if the bilgewater is fresh (rain) or salt. Then look for the source. You can certainly add vents, even as simple as pipe elbows in holes in the deck (I've done this). Just be careful about sealing the edges of the hole. For now, consider leaving ports open where they won't soak anything important. Have fun.


----------

